# Midwest First Storm- Videos



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I had a buddy what wanted to ride along with me to see what this was all about. I gave him a ride for his money. This was a good storm for him to get his feet wet on. He claimed it was quite the production for him to see. He took a couple videos:


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

looked like fun!


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

You should get a pusher for that loader. They work sweet for jobs like that.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

awsome videos! I love the one of the loader. im a heavy equipment guy myself! I love it when the skidsteers make a pile as big as they can get it, then i come through with the wheel loader and hit it as fast as I can to get through it. Usually sends the snow right back from where they cleaned it, but its still fun, lol. At least you have gotten some snow. We have had one snow where we got to push and it was about an inch.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Sweet. that just gave me my daily fix of snowplowing...i might hafta make that fix last a while until we get something


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

firelwn82;330533 said:


> You should get a pusher for that loader. They work sweet for jobs like that.


Everyone I talked to around town was taking the pushers off, it was just too much snow to use a pusher unless you had a small pusher or very large machine.

Skid Steers are damn useful though. Manuverable little suckers, I'll give them that. We're looking into buying a Cat 257B MTL.


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks to be about 12". Must be nice. Nice videos too!


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

That would be true. Sorry I didn't take that into account.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I've got a few more:
Video 1

Video 2

Video 3

Video 4


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

Sweet videos! We got about the same in streator but I didnt get my new plow till yesterday  The snow was REALLY heavy and the layer of ice under it made for some fun. I used to live near Buffalo , NY and I miss these storms. Thanks again for the videos, i watched em 5 times at least


----------

